# Shar-pei/lab mix? Or Shar-pei/pit



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

I had someone say that Sassy is a Shar-pei/Pit Bull mix. I don't see it.



















I see Shar-pei/lab. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

KcCrystal said:


> I had someone say that Sassy is a Shar-pei/Pit Bull mix. I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure she's a mix? From those pictures I just see Shar Pei.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, we really don't know for sure. She was an opps puppy, so we never say mom or dad. She's not really wrinklely like most Shar-pei's I've see in the dog shows. But she does have Shar-pei fever, one of the gentic issues that Shar-pei have. I've always called her a mix, but for all we know she's a pure bred.

here's a few more shots of her full body

























and a puppy pic


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay puppy picture (and tail) maybe shar pei x lab. I think what people are seeing as pit bull is really shar pei


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

id say sharpei X lab


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd love to do on of the doggy DNA tests, but I don't really trust them. She has thick coat alot like a lab. But she has the point little ears and square head of the shar-pei. Her tail does curl over her back, but in pictures it's are to capture. Not many people around here have Shar-pei's. I think she's a pretty dog, but alot of people call her ugly.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I vote Lab x Shar pei. 

Does she have Webbed feet ?
Does she have wolf teeth or smaller teeth?
Does she love water, and drinking from the faucet?

Not guaranteed tests, but indicative of Lab tendencies.... when taken together...


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

My girly, Avery Rain is a pure bred horse coat fawn dilute Shar-Pei. From the pictures I am seeing your doggy looks to be part brush coat Pei and small percentage Lab. The Pei gene was obviously stronger, however, that is not a pure bred Pei coat. And the face is not pure Pei. The coat looks yellow lab. It is HIGHLY unlikely to me that there is any pit in your doggy. No Pit at all. Beautiful pup


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I honestly don't see -any- pit in her, just large chunk of Shar pei, she's a cutie though!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Omg that puppy pic!!!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think Pit. The coat isn't like a Pit Bull and I don't really see other features. Lab seems more likely. 
Shar Pei seem to have dominant genes. I've seen a rott and shar pei mix which looks basically shar pei face, wrinkles, features. My parents Pit and Pei mix also has evident Shar Pei features at only 1/4 Shar Pei.
Wisdompanel DNA test is fairly accurate it's just that the breeds have to be typed for them to give true results.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What is Shar Pei fever? Why is she over weight? I've heard of the fever but don't know what it causes.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such a cutie! I agree that probably mostly Shar-Pei w/some Lab. Put some floppier ears on that head and she is definitely part lab! 
She has one-a dem faces ya wanna squish and kiss all over! =)


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG, she is GORGEOUS. I just want to grab those big mushy lips and kiss them!

I vote Shar Pei/Lab as well. 

Jen


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My friend has a Shar Pei x Lab but he tends more towards the lab but has the Shar Pei ears and a bit wider face than a lab but not as much as your dog.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Familial Shar-Pei Fever (FSF) is a hereditary inflammatory disorder seen in Shar-Pei. It is inherited as an autosomal recessive condition. 

here's a great website with information about it. 

http://www.drjwv.com/article.php?view=0004.php

I know she's heavy. It's an issue we're dealing with at the moment. I've cut back food, treats. And we giver her plenty of excersice. 
She's in early stage kidney faillure do to the Shar-pei fever. It attacks the kidneys and her joints.


----------



## heatherjwarren (Oct 27, 2011)

i have a shar-pei/ lab mix and they look alot alike.


----------



## paytonsavanna (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a shar pei mix & I would definitely say that your dog is a shar pei mix. My dog doesn't have a lot of wrinkles either, but he has the same big broad nose, curled tail, small ears, and short stature as your dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

A lot of people thought our shar pei mixes were part pit, they have weirdly similar heads.


----------

